# Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak vs Easton Axis



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Both are good arrows. The maxima will be lighter and faster. I have used them both and while both are strong and durable, I believe he maxima are a little stonger and more durable. I prefer the maxima. The maxima 250's should work just fine for you.


----------



## matt_3479 (Oct 12, 2009)

They aren't too expensive and are highly suggested as are eastons but have heard good and bad about both. I think i will try the Carbon's unless someone else has somethiing to offer?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i know some axis have some problems with splintering and breaking, have read on here and also my buddy shoots em and has then break when i dont think they should, the CX maxima are nice, the only thing i dont like is the "made in korea" printed right on them. PLUS when i used maximas it was a really light arrow and i had to go back a little heavier for better KE reasons, 

have you ever thought about easton acc arrows?? what total weight are you wanting to be at???


----------



## matt_3479 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not really sure? It's my first time for archery. I just bought a PSE x-force and I'm trying to throw some things together without killing the bank. I will be firing 100 slick tricks, g5 strikers and maybe try a mechanical (Swhacker or grim reaper).


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)

I use the Easton ST Axis nfused real tree 400 gp , which seems to work real well for me at 60# 26"DL

Like mentioned above they do seem to be very week, break easy, and splitter 
My other complaint is that the raiting for the 400gp should go up to 70# but at that poundage the arrows go everywhere ,, no consistancy.. so probably worth going stiffer

I had fletchings tear, cracks at the nock points for about 4 out of 12 and i lost 2 in to no mans lands..

I wan to try the mean streaks, but i heard they are much lighter, and i dont think i like that idea..

but try them

my experience with the eastons so far are so so,, they perform well when you can find their set up sweet spot, but other than that,, throw them in the trash


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

They both make great arrows 

Easton I believe is an American company, that tips the scales for me.


----------

